# Newbie from West Midlands



## Luke Oakley (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Newbie from the West Midlands who has been training for around 8 weeks, im 6,2 and my weight is 14 stone 10 pound when i weighed myself before christmas. I am a slim build type and i have trained every now and then for years but i found it boring. I have now found a gym where i go with friends and family who have been training for years so my initiative is to catch them up and we enjoy doing it together as you push yourselves every week etc.

Look forward to speaking to everyone and getting info.

Regards

Luke


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome - good luck!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome mate!

You've come to the right place :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

afternoon!


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Good luck! Get yourself a programme to follow so you go in the gym with a plan...


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Luke

Good luck with your training from a fellow newbie to the site!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

welcome fellow midlander


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck mate

I'm also from west mids


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

all the west mids massive have come out of hiding


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> all the west mids massive have come out of hiding


should start a wm thread  dozey dingles, sexy brummies and more :rolleye:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i was trying to think of a witty one for the Black Country but have just decided to settle with thick


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i was trying to think of a witty one for the Black Country but have just decided to settle with thick


inbred:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

or that haha luckily I live no where near the priory


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Pensnett?? :rolleye:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im 2mins from pensnett atm  woohoo


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Lock the doors :2guns: Im in Lye as we speak :cursing:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

****ing Hell. Black country is taking over. lol


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Bigmantraps said:


> Lock the doors :2guns: Im in Lye as we speak :cursing:


Go back to New York lol


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

oh no ;( pop in to blakeys and get a curry


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> im 2mins from pensnett atm  woohoo


where you guys train?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> oh no ;( pop in to blakeys and get a curry


yow cor beat blakeys, its bostin' lmao!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PRL said:


> ****ing Hell. Black country is taking over. lol


theres 3 of us brummies though, i think we can take 'em!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

fitness first :thumbdown:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> fitness first :thumbdown:


Aww man, how you enjoying them pink dumbell circuits? :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha ye was told it was shutting down so was gonna go to muscle and fitness bottom of quarry bank. But turns out its not now and its free for me ;'( plus the gf goes and wants a gym with 'classes' meh


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha ye was told it was shutting down so was gonna go to muscle and fitness bottom of quarry bank. But turns out its not now and its free for me ;'( plus the gf goes and wants a gym with 'classes' meh


I train at muscle & fitness - good no BS gym lol.

Tell the misses she can do MMA classes


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice its a great gym, I live by kinver now so its a bit of mission for me. My dad trains richard and tony on a friday in aikido down there so if u see a goateed 54 yr old dude give him a wave haha. I kinda hope FF goes bump and Ill come down rather than go david bloody loyds


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome to the West Mids, Born and Bred in the best bits?


----------



## Luke Oakley (Jan 10, 2013)

Bigmantraps said:


> Pensnett?? :rolleye:


I am born and bred in lower gornal :clap: . Living over tipton at the moment though. Small world. Use to train at figures up sedgley but i now train in bilston.

Thanks for the warm welcome my midlander freinds :thumb: and everyone one else


----------



## Luke Oakley (Jan 10, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> afternoon!


What do you mean by program.

I do chest and arms on a tuesday, back and shoulders on a thursday. At the moment i am trying to build my strength up and trying to get 8 reps on my weights on the first set and then do a pyramid style set after that.

Any add ons or advice would be great.


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome mate


----------



## alinshop (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

PRL said:


> Go back to New York lol


You would miss me to much Freak :001_tt2:


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

MutantX said:


> where you guys train?


Emporium and Ironworks in Birmingham!


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> fitness first :thumbdown: [/quote
> 
> One of my old friends / training partners trains there now!! He didnt like a "proper" gym either :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha whos that mate i know most the lads up there. nice bunch up there tbh shame the weight section is so poor


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Shaz -

And I sort a guy out called Lee Harvey!!

Yeah i popped in over christmas due to my gym closing times!! not good for free weights!! and i only noticed 1 smith which seemed to have a que lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

shaz drive a blue bm? hes quite a big chap?

ive seen a ripped short guy who goes in by himself never seems to talk to anyone lol quite tanned and shifts some heavy weights!

getting on some of the machines takes the ****! always a que on the smith :/ and people curling in the squat rack!


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> shaz drive a blue bm? hes quite a big chap?
> 
> ive seen a ripped short guy who goes in by himself never seems to talk to anyone lol quite tanned and shifts some heavy weights!
> 
> getting on some of the machines takes the ****! always a que on the smith :/ and people curling in the squat rack!


Yeah that will be Shaz!!

No Lee is about 5'8" and weighing 15 stone but not lean!! Ive started working with him now though so will look to make a few changes to that!!

Yes I found its very "groupy" in there!!! I dont think i was liked that much :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

shaz is a nice bloke.

I take no notice of anyone in there lol headphones in and just ask to jump in when people are fannying around on their phones instead of training :devil2:


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Thats the best way if on your own.. Some inspiring beats = lift and grow!! :thumb:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Luke Oakley said:


> What do you mean by program.
> 
> I do chest and arms on a tuesday, back and shoulders on a thursday. At the moment i am trying to build my strength up and trying to get 8 reps on my weights on the first set and then do a pyramid style set after that.
> 
> Any add ons or advice would be great.


Where's the legs mate?


----------



## Luke Oakley (Jan 10, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Where's the legs mate?


Working on this :whistling: .

Will try and mix legs in with my other workouts.


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

welcome to the forum mate :thumb:


----------

